# Dunskin?



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

What a handsome creature. When I steal him, I'll maybe send you some photos LOL


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

He's a really cute guy! Looks like counter shading though, so I'd say buckskin!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I agree that he looks like a plain old buckskin to me - I'm a sucker for a buckskin :]


----------



## AlternativeEquineTraining (Nov 6, 2009)

No stealing ! Lol. Well he has his dorsal stripe, has molting so techinicallyit could be thrown back and forth but its soo light. It was really dark when he was shedding out. He keeps switching colors on me though lol. He picks and chooses a different color every week


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

I agree it's just countershading because it's not dominant and he's buckskin. Nice looking boy.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Dorsal stripe doesn't equal dun. He would have at least some leg barring. Why don't you get him color tested? It would be fun to know, I keep thinking of getting Soda tested although I' 99.99999999% certian that he's just a dun.  I just like to know things about my boy.

He's a pretty one that's for sure, looks like he's shedding out really nice. If he's ever missing, don't worry he's not in MN ;D


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

If you post a pic from behind we'd be able to tell you for sure, but I'm betting it's countershading, that would be why it's so light. When they are dun, they are born w/ a dorsal and other dun factor, it doesn't come and go (although alot of foal colors can be deceiving because alot 'appear' to have dun factor that actually don't).

I'd say Soda is also a dun, but again seeing a pic from behind and we could tell you for sure. What color are his parents? Depending on what they are if I was going to test I'd test for cream, see if he's light dun or buckskin dun (from the few photos I'd be leaning towards light dun).


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Soda is most definitely a dun. :wink:

He has very obvious leg barring, zippers, dorsal stripe, wither markings, mask, ear tips, dorsal extending into tail, etc. 

I was thinking of testing him for cream just for the heck of it. His sire is a dun and his mother is a palamino (why I was thinking about testing for cream). He isn't particularly light but I've heard that cream can be masked very easily and I am a little curious. I should've clarified that I wouldn't be testing for dun, but cream. Sorry


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Gotcha! It may be fun to find out!

I just sent some samples to test my mare for frame and cream. I'd still like to test to see if she's homozygous for dun, but I'll save that for the next round!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I know, I do feel a little idiotic for color testing a gelding..... but he's my deerling and I'd like to know just for the heck of it.  It's fun having a personal "special" horse isn't it?

LOL, sorry Alternative for sidetracking your thread!


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

It's not idiotic, nothing wrong w/ being currious! And if you're like me I like knowing as much as possible about my horse! Even if it's just to satisfy my own curriousity.


----------



## AlternativeEquineTraining (Nov 6, 2009)

haha! its okay! Your boys beautiful


----------

